# Already a Vizsla owner - adding a new Vizsla to the family?



## lyndsey (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi there, we are the proud owners of Amber, our 2 year old Vizsla bitch. After doing some research, we decided it was time to add a second Vizsla to the family - so Amber had some company.

I have read lots about how 2 Vizslas are better then 1 and how well they settle together. My question is does anyone have any tips for introducing Amber to the new puppy? We get the pup (another bitch) in 5 weeks. Any advice much appreciated! ;D

Lyndsey and Amber


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

congratulations 

I know these are Vizslas and throwing them together is easy but dogs are dogs and I used to have a GSD

http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php/895/Introducing_a_New_Dog_into_a_Home_with_other_Dogs


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Ours are male and female. They are only 8 months apart in age but I don't think it would have mattered if the male had been 2 years older. They have gotten along famously since their first meeting and as you can see from the picture below, they are practically inseparable.

Having two is definitely easier. Good luck!


----------



## lyndsey (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for your comments! Any suggestions on how to make the introduction? ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*lyndsey*, congratulations on your soon-to-be new addition! I have two Vizsla bitches, and they are 1.5 years apart. Initially, my oldest V. Sophie wasn't too happy about my little Pacsirta, and it took some time for her to accept the new pup in the family. We mostly let them work things out between themselves. Now they are great together but still not really cuddling, just hanging out together on the couch. Sophie has never been a cuddler really... : 

We introduced them in a neutral area (a football field in our case), then brought them to the house and let them play in the yard, then brought them both inside. That's where Sophie started panicking that this new THING is not going away and is playing with all her toys and running around HER house!  

There are lots of literature out there on how to properly introduce a new dog to the existing one, just do some search online. Yes, Vizslas are different, but, as *datacan* already mentioned, dogs are dogs  I think the approach would also depend on Amber's temper. My Sophie is a very submissive dog, and not confrontational at all. She did, however, guard her bed and didn't like Pacsirta near it. That was until Sophie saw Pacsirta's new (smaller) crate and the new bed in it - she claimed it and still sleeps in it! I had to bring out Sophie's old large crate and put Sophie's bed in it for Pacsirta. I leave Sophie's crate open so she can stretch out at night... They couldn't be more happier now ;D 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lyndsey (Jul 14, 2012)

That's good to know!  Amber is extremely affectionate but doesn't stand any messing so I think she will be the dominant one.

We will introduce in a neutral area and we will have a crate for the pup. Fingers crossed they love each other! Will carry on researching, thank you for your advice. Will post pictures when we get her.
8)
Lyndsey


----------

